# Where to get 'bulk' Royal Jelly?



## otto (Nov 2, 2010)

I have seen videos of a 2 man queen grafting operation where one guy is holding a shot glass size container of royal jelly and priming rows of cell cups while the other guy is grafting larvae into other pre primed cells.
My question is, can you buy frozen royal jelly or fresh royal jelly and use it for this? Where does one buy this?
I have no use for or need for this but it seems that pulling that much RJ out of a few thousand cells would take forever! 
Can frozen RJ be used to feed and produce queen larvae? 
Just wondering...
Thanks, Otto


----------



## Jackobeeo (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi

Glory Bee Supply in Eugene Oregon has frozen, organic or no, freeze dried, and probably other forms.

Google glory bee beekeeping supply

Jack


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Many folks are using plain yogurt to prime cell cups! It works and gives you a little puddle to help get the larva floated off the grafting needle. I've tried it and had no difference in the take from using RJ or just dry grafting. As long as the larva doesn't dry out until you can get it into the starter box you're good to go. Good larva will be in a nice puddle of RJ and a little RJ gets picked up with the larva on the needle so you usually get enough to do the job.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Be cautious of going to the health food store and buying "royal jelly". It may be 10% royal jelly. Trace the source back to the beekeeper and ask about his methods and ingredients. I used a hypodermic needle last year to harvest RJ and to prime the cell cups. It was not quick, but it worked. Be sure you suck up enough cells worth of RJ before you try to prime the cups, don't suck up the egg, and do a few at a time. I think I robbed RJ from about 100 cells to prime 48 cups. 

Two guys would be a good way of doing it if you are a larger operation where time is money. You also want to be quick so the grafted grubbies don't sit too long - they should go right into the waiting starter colony. Priming also helps get the larva to come off the grafting tool. 

A "chinese" grafting tool slides under the royal jelly and the larva and takes it all out at one time. The bamboo pusher stick ejects it all into the queen cell cup. No priming is required, and it goes faster.


----------

